# Collars? does your dog wear one?



## harrigab

Ruby, nearly 4 year old is never collared, Elvis, as a pup wears one. Both are microchipped. When Elvis is 100% steady to recall, or old enough to wear a slip lead his collar will be removed and hopefully that'll be last time he has one on. Do you keep a collar on your adult dogs, and if so, why?...My reasons are that working dogs are more likely to get snarled up on deadwood wearing a collar..possibly a lame excuse as I also think they look better without one ,,I'll add a poll.


----------



## hobbsy1010

harrigab said:


> Ruby, nearly 4 year old is never collared, Elvis, as a pup wears one. Both are microchipped. When Elvis is 100% steady to recall, or old enough to wear a slip lead his collar will be removed and hopefully that'll be last time he has one on. Do you keep a collar on your adult dogs, and if so, why?...My reasons are that working dogs are more likely to get snarled up on deadwood wearing a collar..possibly a lame excuse as I also think they look better without one ,,I'll add a poll.


I like you prefer my dogs 'collarless'.

Always without a collar when working.

When I see our 'cousins' from different continents working their dogs with collars, gps, E collars, I personally Cringe!!!

But just as a side note to this subject.....

http://www.yourdogsneeds.co.uk/dog-tags-and-the-law-a-83.html


Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby, nearly 4 year old is never collared, Elvis, as a pup wears one. Both are microchipped. When Elvis is 100% steady to recall, or old enough to wear a slip lead his collar will be removed and hopefully that'll be last time he has one on. Do you keep a collar on your adult dogs, and if so, why?...My reasons are that working dogs are more likely to get snarled up on deadwood wearing a collar..possibly a lame excuse as I also think they look better without one ,,I'll add a poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I like you prefer my dogs 'collarless'.
> 
> Always without a collar when working.
> 
> When I see our 'cousins' from different continents working their dogs with collars, gps, E collars, I personally Cringe!!!
> 
> But just as a side note to this subject.....
> 
> _*http://www.yourdogsneeds.co.uk/dog-tags-and-the-law-a-83.html*_
> 
> 
> Hobbsy
Click to expand...

yep, I'm aware that i'm breaking the law Hobbsy, but as someone famous once said "the law's an ass"...but tbh I've never been asked or queried by an officer of the law as to why Rubes isn't wearing a collar...mind, we don't go into town that often, and if we did get asked I'd probably say that we'd just been out "working" and I've left her town collar in the pick-up......


----------



## hobbsy1010

"Anarchy Is The Only Slight Glimmer Of Hope"

Mick Jagger.


Hobbsy


----------



## texasred

You will very seldom see one of my dogs naked. I have a drawer that has nothing but collars in it. Each either has my phone number on it, or a name plate with a list of phone numbers, and my last name engraved.


----------



## Zoton

TexasRed said:


> You will very seldom see one of my dogs naked. I have a drawer that has nothing but collars in it. Each either has my phone number on it, or a name plate with a list of phone numbers, and my last name engraved.


We also go down this route,If anwen ever got lost gives the opportunity for someone to call the mobile number straight away.We don't however put her name on the tag,makes it easier if someone was to steel her.Although she is never out our sight.Collar comes off at home.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle

Collar on when out and about but always off as soon as we get indoors.
I like to have a good strong studded leather collar when out for two reasons, the first is because I like to have our phone numbers on it just incase he got lost... The second most important reason is it offers protection around the neck/throat area if the worst happen and another dog attacked. Our elderly Staffie was attacked quite viciously years ago and it was her collar that saved her life.
I do totally agree that they look so much nicer naked though


----------



## mswhipple

Collar on during the day, and then off at night before bed. 
Willie has a whole wardrobe of different collars. So stylish! 8)


----------



## dextersmom

Our two wear collars anytime they are not crated (then they are always naked!). They wear breakaway collars to daycare, but they should really wear them at home more often, too. 

If they were ever to get lost, I would want my contact information easily visible on them. A lot of people around here would just take your dog and pretend it's a stray if it doesn't have a collar on. It's just another excuse for not trying to return them. And even if they made an attempt to check for microchips, it could be a time that the vet offices were closed anyways. The faster they could be returned, the better in my opinion!


----------



## Janders

Gus wears a collar anytime we leave the house. He loves to go get his collar when it's time to go somewhere. We have a sturdy leather collar for him with our name & number on it. Better safe than sorry. I'd hate to lose him. Not that he'll leave my side but you never know what circumstances we might find ourselves in.


----------



## tknafox2

Fergy has a limited # of collars, he has his E-collar which is his attire when ever we leave the house for a walk, or Work (birding)... he is always eager to have it on. He has his black gun dog collar w/ engraved nameplate, his chain collar for training/behavior work, and NOW he has his 24 k gold plated bling collar... Oh YEA!! It came via Amazon Prime yesterday!! ( my hubby's idea) :
This is what Mr. Ferguson enjoyed the most.
The cardboard box it came in.


----------



## R E McCraith

SIMPLE !!!!! DO what is RIGHT to PROTECT the pup in YOUR World !!!! the GOOD THING ? - the forum answers what works 4 them !!!!! you pick - you add - if you have a V !!!!!!!! NO SIMPLE ANSWER !!!!!!!


----------



## MCD

Dharma wears a nylon collar with a name tag and it's breakaway. She also has a bandana that does up like a collar with her name on it. This has an old dog licence attached to it. Just easier for catching her if she escapes or for pulling her away from a cat. She is also microchipped and this is registered with the vet, the company who the breeder deals with and the humane society or animal control.
When in the house at night or in her crate she doesn't wear a collar.


----------



## R E McCraith

1 thing I recommend - never ever have a hanging tag - ID Rab tag ETC - 2 many things 2 hang on off lead - bandana - just say please hang me ! PIKE lives 24/7 in a Mendota dura soft split ring / riveted ID plate + he is chipped - fit - 3 fingers under the collar - this works 4 us - no rash or hair lose under the collar - PIKE lives off lead


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby only wears a collar when she's on a walk OR at a public place/friends house where she could potentially get lost. Her collar has an ID tag with her name and our phone numbers. Other than that, no collar ever --- except her training collar (shock collar) which we also use less and less.


----------



## texasred

While some may focus on the collars, I just see one **** of a dog.
You know I'm posting this just to stir the pot. The naked dogs are just as pretty to me.


----------



## Rocket Red

I do worry about my V getting snagged up but I never have the collar so tight that he can't wriggle free. I do feel better that my phone number is on his collar. He only ever took off once at 12 months old and that was the first irresistible smell of a bitch in season. It was a scary moment but lots of control training seems to have worked and he's pretty much velcro at 2 years old.


----------



## texasred

I'm glad this subject came up, and mentioned chips. It reminded me I haven't had the vet check June's chip in some time. While most stay where they are put, some have been known to migrate to other areas.


----------



## harrigab

still collarless


----------

